# Updates on Bella & Lina



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

The girls were having a great time playing in our backyard. Look at those happy faces. 










Lina is happy rolling in the grass as Bella runs to join her.












Bella said, "I got you, Lina!"












While playing Hide and Seek, Bella said to Lina, "I found you!"












My two little girls...tired and happy from playing together.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What great pics!! I am so glad you posted these. They look like they are having a blast together. I love the one of Bella standing up on her back legs. That is so precious! What a great pair they are.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

So cute!! They look so happy!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I saw these pics already but I never get tired of seeing my girl . I love pictures of her and Bella playing. They crack me up every time lol. Such little cuties both of them!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, look at those precious babies having a blast! Such cute pics! Brought a big smile to my face!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw such sweet pics! It looks like they have a lot of fun together!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Very cute!! Aint got a care in the world!! Love the pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I just love those faces that Chihuahua's pull when they are playing. So Cute!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh they look like they're having SO much fun!!!!!!


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Lovely pics,they dont have care in the world,bless them x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you, everyone. Bella and Lina love to play, play, play together, especially outside in our backyard. They keep us smiling and laughing with their play antics. What a pair!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my word they're adorable! Love the pics--they look like they're having a great time!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

There is just nothing sweeter thank chihuahuas at play!!! 
Love the pics, they are darling


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you. When the girls are happy, their human Mommy and Daddy are happy. Bella and Lina are s-p-o-i-l-e-d r-o-t-t-e-n.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oooh k i'm lost! i know it's been a minute since i been here but didn't lina go back with her 1st mom ?


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

What a nice series of pictures. Looks like they are having a blast


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

_what lovely pictures, you have two gorgeous chis there, _


----------

